# I'd rather be knitting!



## janechris (Jun 5, 2011)

So the lesson I have learned from making these sundresses for my granddaughters is that knitting calms me and sewing makes me bleed. Those straight pins are diabolical! The only way I could make myself finish was to reward myself with several new KNITTING patterns. And now I will knit some cute little toys to put in the big pockets.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Me too - BUT at least when you are sewing, you are making beautiful things.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

But those are gorgeous. Well done. Are they for twins?


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

janechris said:


> So the lesson I have learned from making these sundresses for my granddaughters is that knitting calms me and sewing makes me bleed. Those straight pins are diabolical! The only way I could make myself finish was to reward myself with several new KNITTING patterns. And now I will knit some cute little toys to put in the big pockets.


Beautiful!


----------



## janechris (Jun 5, 2011)

The girls aren't twins just very close in age and size.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

they are adorable..


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Beautifully made. :thumbup:


----------



## pkknits (Nov 28, 2013)

Can I ask which pattern you used, they are lovely


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Adorable ...


----------



## janechris (Jun 5, 2011)

The pattern is called the Sally Dress and I got it from veryshannon.com. It goes from size two to size eight for kids. It can be made with sleeves as well. Great instructions.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Well worth the effort. They are darling. I have to be in the sewing mood.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

janechris said:


> So the lesson I have learned from making these sundresses for my granddaughters is that knitting calms me and sewing makes me bleed. Those straight pins are diabolical! The only way I could make myself finish was to reward myself with several new KNITTING patterns. And now I will knit some cute little toys to put in the big pockets.


Very cute!


----------



## pkknits (Nov 28, 2013)

janechris said:


> The pattern is called the Sally Dress and I got it from veryshannon.com. It goes from size two to size eight for kids. It can be made with sleeves as well. Great instructions.


Thanks


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

You did a great job and the outfits look beautiful.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh, but you did such a BEAUTIFUL job!! A skillful seamstress you are. 
Love, love, love the little dresses.


----------



## janechris (Jun 5, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Oh, but you did such a BEAUTIFUL job!! A skillful seamstress you are.
> Love, love, love the little dresses.


I am happy with the results and only had a temper tantrum once! I made a bunny and a crown for each girl to tuck in the pocket.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I know exactly what you mean,been there done that,but the wee dresses are devine,very pretty work.PS,love the bunnies.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I know exactly what you mean,been there done that,but the wee dresses are devine,very pretty work.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Haha, loved your post and I agree those pockets need filling. The sundresses and hats are darling.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

janechris said:


> So the lesson I have learned from making these sundresses for my granddaughters is that knitting calms me and sewing makes me bleed. Those straight pins are diabolical! The only way I could make myself finish was to reward myself with several new KNITTING patterns. And now I will knit some cute little toys to put in the big pockets.


These Dresses are adorable! Just love them & colour & style! Your work is very good 👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻🌹


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Cute dresses! And yes, they need little stuffed toys in the pockets!


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

Oh, but those are so cute!! You are very talented at sewing and it's great that you trudged through!! They are adorable!! &#128154;&#128154;


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

You are a talented seamstress as well - tough when you are pulled in different directions as to what to create!


----------



## Nownow (Apr 11, 2015)

BeverleyBee said:


> Beautifully made. :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Very nice dresses! You are obviously accomplished at sewing.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

Just what little girls should look like!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

janechris said:


> I am happy with the results and only had a temper tantrum once! I made a bunny and a crown for each girl to tuck in the pocket.


Oh I think the bunnies are delightful. Now making those is where I would have had a temper tantrum, I'm not good at toy making.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

The dresses are so darling!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

These two dresses w hats are adorable..your grandies will love them and a toy to boot in their pockets now who could be luckier...


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Maybe so, but you did a wonderful job!


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Adorable dresses and hats. Nice job!


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

Oh soooo cute. You did a great job though. The fabric and the design are lovely. I have not sewn in years. I'd rather knit too.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

How cute! Nice work.


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

These are lovely! I hope the little girls appreciate the effort (or at least their mom does)!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

They are adorable!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Those are really cute dresses.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

SO adorable!! What a wonderful granny you are. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

They are adorable, wish I could sew or liked to ....I'd much rather knit !


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

beautiful sewing.


----------



## dogLVR (Oct 16, 2013)

The outfits are just darling! :thumbup:


----------



## connieengel (Jul 16, 2013)

They are so cute.


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

Those are so cute!! It makes me wish my sewing machine wasn't buried and packed up for moving...


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

You do lovely work. I prefer sewing to knitting and have one grand daughter who will e mail me in the Fall for pj bottoms. This year she wanted gingham, red and white, pj with strawberries all over. I did make them but did mention to her mother that the end is coming near for these pj because I am not fond of doing things on request. I like to start something and finish when it suites me. I plan on suggesting that she send the child to sewing classes in the summer and she can have fun with that. Its a shame they do not teach it in school anymore. :roll:


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

They are gorgeous. And well worth every drop of blood you shed. I do agree about the pins though. Ouch!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Beautiful dresses. Job well done. Know what you mean about those pins.


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

those little dresses and hats are so adorable. are they twins? or cousins?


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Beautifully done. I like the way you reversed the use of the different prints so the outfits are similar, but just enough alike for the two girls. I'll be they look adorable in them.

And, yes, the repetitive motion of knitting does calm you. It, and similar needle work, have been referred to as Yoga for the hands.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Adorable


----------



## Sherlyn (Sep 24, 2013)

Beautiful work! Just adorable! I would like to make some for our grand daughters. What pattern did you use?


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Those dresses are darling! I know what you mean about the pins, just finished some hanging kitchen towels and I'm wondering if the bleeding fingers I have is worth it. LOL......

Fiona. &#128546;&#128546;&#128546;


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

The dresses are adorable, and what you've done with the fabric changes is very sweet.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

What darling outfits! Lovely work.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

I have chosen knitting over sewing too, but I still want to sew. Your dresses are adorable!


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Absolutely lovely sun dresses with hats. Love the material used.
Love the idea of toys in the pockets.
They are very lucky children.


----------



## janechris (Jun 5, 2011)

Sherlyn said:


> Beautiful work! Just adorable! I would like to make some for our grand daughters. What pattern did you use?


I bought the pattern from veryshannon.com and the pattern name is the Sally dress. The hat was a free pattern on Pinterest.


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

They are the most beautiful outfits you are very talented


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Adorable dresses and sunhats. Lovely work.

SEA


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Very sweet outfits ! &#128522;


----------



## whiterose (Oct 19, 2012)

The dresses are adorable. I, too, don't like to sew. I would much rather be knitting.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Love the material....they are so cute!


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

What a beautiful result of your difficult sewing - :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Adorable dresses, worth all the pain. Are these for the twins? I can just imagine two little girls frolicking in these in the sun with their hats on. You are talented.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh, but well worth the pain. They're beautiful.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Those dresses and hats are adorable!


----------



## alexis kuppersmith (Apr 7, 2011)

you did a great job


----------



## Cru (May 18, 2013)

Very precious outfits for precious little girls. Hope you will be able to post a picture of the girls with their crowns on.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I love your dresses and how you played with the fabrics between the 2 designs.


----------



## AMZ (Apr 12, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Oh so darlin!


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Those are beautiful! I wish I had granddaughters to sew for! Or knit.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

There darling! :mrgreen:


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

They are excellent (that's a professional opinion) you should be proud of yourself.
When I was training my tutor used to say to me "you won't be qualified until you've been pricked by the pins and get a needle through your finger" so I guess you can consider yourself qualified.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

The dresses are enchanting!


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Oh, such cute sweet dresses. You are very skilled in this craft also.


----------

